# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Any recent news on Shaun Higley?

## Dave A

Has anyone heard any news or been in contact with Shaun Higley (aka BBBEE_Compspec) lately? I bought his HR toolkit in November and it has yet to arrive. I've left messages via various forms and am getting no response.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## desA

Dave,
I read between the lines on an earlier post that he was to undergo Chemo. I wonder if how he is doing? I hope that he's alright.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## Dave A

Reading between the lines there are a number of possibilities. I'm just trying to find out which one applies. 

I've already tried phoning and direct messaging for the last few weeks.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## desA

Ok, Dave - fair-enough.

I do hope you get the matter sorted out. Nothing more irritating than communications that are not returned. Becomes concerning in the end.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## rchetty247

Doues anybody have any of Shauns details.  I have left many messages for him and he does not reply.  I paid him an amount of money for him to assist me in a CCMAS case and I have heard nothing from him.  I need a refund as he did nothing to assist me.  He keeps switching his cell phone off whenever I try calling and I'm getting frustrated now.  All I want is my money back from him.  I feel like he lied to me and is a thief.  Please help!!!!!!

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## Dave A

I regret, sir, we may have been defrauded.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## SilverNodashi

> Dave,
> I read between the lines on an earlier post that he was to undergo Chemo. I wonder if how he is doing? I hope that he's alright.


where did you get this info from, if I may ask?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## AndyD

> where did you get this info from, if I may ask?


I suspect this post was the one being referred to SoftDux.




> I regret, sir, we may have been defrauded.


Sorry to hear that Dave.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## Dave A

The cancer/chemo stuff came up in some of the discussion along the way.

I had to post and run as I was on my way to a meeting (couldn't be late as I was the guest speaker), so pardon my very brief previous post.

This is my worst fear confirmed - someone else has been taken too. And I guess there may be more. If this is confirmed as a problem, I'm also going to have to take measures to ensure future visitors to TFSA aren't taken for a ride too.

rchetty, essentially my experience is very similar. Calls are not answered and messages aren't returned. However, the phone rings on both cell numbers I've got - and cellphones left unattended for long enough tend to have their batteries go flat. Even in the worst case scenario, (that Shaun is indeed incapacitated or worse,) I'd have expected someone to answer a call, return a call or that the phone would be switched off at some point. This has all the signs of call screening - which is not particularly encouraging.

While I haven't entirely discounted that Shaun is an honest chap who has fallen ill or worse, this seems increasingly unlikely.

As for details, I can't even assure you that Shaun Higley is his real name. A Google search comes up pretty light for a person of his claimed background.

I do, however, have a bank account number into which I paid some money. I expect it would take someone to lay a charge of fraud to see where that trail may lead (could be an interesting test of FICA). For myself, I'll be waiting to see if anyone else turns up reporting a problem before I do so. I doubt our wonderful police chaps will get very enthusiastic about pursuing one charge of fraud around a pretty small sum. However, multiple instances might get more attention.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (28-Mar-10)

----------


## IanF

Shaun visited me last year and did not strike me a dishonest person. I just hope nothing bad has happened to him .
 :Confused:

----------


## AndyD

Dave, surely the board admin cp has ipaddress info on members (and guests as well for that matter). It might be worth rummaging through any server logs you have and try trace through his ISP. Whatever the ISP name is you will probably be able to contact them on their 'abuse@' email.

----------


## Dave A

> I just hope nothing bad has happened to him .


Me too, Ian. Realistically there is no "good" outcome in this. I think, however, it's become important to resolve what the real problem is.

----------


## Dave A

Andy, of course the IP's are logged. However, I think it's going to take more than a request from me to the ISPs (there would seem to be two of them) for the IPs to prove useful for tracing. Again, one for the authorities if it comes to that.

----------


## daveob

Well, at least on a slightly brighter note, Shaun Higley's name has been posted on this forum so much that anyone doing any google search on him will see these posts.

----------

tec0 (01-Feb-10)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> Well, at least on a slightly brighter note, Shaun Higley's name has been posted on this forum so much that anyone doing any google search on him will see these posts.


I expect he will re-invent himself with a new name.

----------

tec0 (03-Feb-10)

----------


## tonyflanigan

I think he may have...

----------


## Dave A

You can always PM me your suspects...

----------

tonyflanigan (18-Mar-10)

----------


## tonyflanigan

lol, will do, but I need to get beyond the think stage. I'm trying to be less contentious, and more responsible....

----------


## Dave A

If Julius Malema is anything to go by, contentious kinda works  :Wink:

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

Mr Alcock. I am having Chemo at the mo but would like to do it private. I am not defrauding anyone. In the past five months I have done work for 35 new clients. Only four had complaints and I cancelled the work of two of them. I will pay their monies back as soon as I have go it together. The three remaining Toolkits out of 34 I sold are with me still and I will forward them directly to you as one did not give me an address to send it to and the other went off the site before it could be sent. When I am in my correct frame of mind I will give you an explanation with evidence that I have not defrauded anyone. I want to also make a statement that I do not seek companies who work with the CCMA as I prefer to work with the Bargaining Councils who know me well. I will come back to you soon. Please respect that I am very ill at the moment but will make amends before I leave tis earth. My tel numbers were abolished when I could not fix my sim cards. I got a new number and it is on my business cards.

----------


## AndyD

Great to see you're still around. I'm sure there are a few members with questions. I think rchetty247 would appreciate hearing from you.

----------


## Dave A

Hi Shaun - or should I be more formal and say "Mr. Higley"?

There comes a time when you have to walk your talk. That time is long overdue.

Enough with the chances and benefit of the doubt. It's time to put up or shut up - and until the day you put up, I don't see any reason to allow the members of this site to be troubled by your dubious musings any further.

----------

daveob (28-Mar-10), desA (29-Mar-10)

----------


## tonyflanigan

methinks the fan is gonna be real busy....

----------


## tec0

In all honesty, I wanted to write a port questioning you on a lot of âirregularitiesâ however, I found myself at a loss for words because you sir Mister Higley was given a chance to state your case. You say you have proof, then represent it. 

For every action there will be consequences. Now as it stands Mister Higley, consequences has a tendency to reveal truths. You will do well to remember that.

----------


## daveob

even the ex- Mrs Higley warned us about this con artist.


I say  :Ban:  and walk away.

----------


## IanF

Looks like the noose is tightening on rope given for Shaun to hang himself. 
Shaun I feel you should apologise and then make amends ASAP. You are trying but there seems to be no humility.

----------


## desA

> Mr Alcock. I am having Chemo at the mo but would like to do it private. I am not defrauding anyone. In the past five months I have done work for 35 new clients. Only four had complaints and I cancelled the work of two of them. I will pay their monies back as soon as I have go it together. The three remaining Toolkits out of 34 I sold are with me still and I will forward them directly to you as one did not give me an address to send it to and the other went off the site before it could be sent. When I am in my correct frame of mind I will give you an explanation with evidence that I have not defrauded anyone. I want to also make a statement that I do not seek companies who work with the CCMA as I prefer to work with the Bargaining Councils who know me well. I will come back to you soon. Please respect that I am very ill at the moment but will make amends before I leave tis earth. My tel numbers were abolished when I could not fix my sim cards. I got a new number and it is on my business cards.


From what I read here, you are Shigley'ing us again. Stop the utter BS - it is demeaning. 

May I suggest that, in good faith, you pass on the promises & commitments you have made to your customers, to an associate who can cover for you during your 'illness', or refund their money.

----------


## peterptr34

http://beta.mnet.co.za/carteblanche/....aspx?ShowId=2

Just submit stories to Carte Blanche and lay a charge against him at the SAPS, and let them sort it out.

----------


## barry stuart

Hi there, unfortunately Yes, I have had contact with Mr Higley... He defrauded me of several thousand rands, with promises to complete my RPL Certification, and also to upgrade my BBBEE status from Level 4 to Level 2. He has done the same to 3 other clients of mine (one referred him to me), and has basically now vanished.
I paid him via EFT, and as such will look into laying a charge of fraud, and also reporting the matter to SARS.

----------


## desA

Looks like you've been Shigley'd. There seems to be a rather large, exclusive club forming around this con artist. All the best with getting him sent to jail.

----------


## tec0

Well, it sure was an interesting episode but I personally cannot believe how successful he was in the first place. Still I do believe that he will be prosecuted and that it is just a matter of time before he goes to prison. Good luck I hope you find him.

You may find this link interesting. http://en.netlog.com/Brains_No_1

----------


## ValueAdd

> I suspect this post was the one being referred to SoftDux.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Dave.


I accidently, by googling the man's name came across this forum.  It has been more than 12 months now and I trust that you have received answers to all your questions by now and that the man has been honest in his life for once by sending you either the stuff your ordered or returned your money, if not, then yep, you've been defrauded by the worst.

Sorry.

----------


## AndyD

Thanks for your regards ValueAdd. If you are located in Helsinki why on earth would you have been Googling Shaun Higley's name???

----------


## murdock

maybe he has moved to helsinki or just used the location to let people think he has moved.

i could say i am in a tree house in bagdad and nobody would know the wiser

----------


## Dave A

> i could say i am in a tree house in bagdad and nobody would know the wiser


I do have access to the IP address used to make each post. For the record, the IP address used for ValueAdd's post belongs to Vodacom (umts.vodacom.co.za).

Of course ValueAdd could be here on holiday...
or business...
or...

Frankly when it comes to *anything* to do with Shaun Higley, nothing would surprise me right now.

----------


## daveob

> I accidently, by googling the man's name came across this forum.  It has been more than 12 months now and I trust that you have received answers to all your questions by now and that the man has been honest in his life for once by sending you either the stuff your ordered or returned your money, if not, then yep, you've been defrauded by the worst.
> Sorry.


I don't think this is the scum-bag himself. He would never admit to having done anything wrong.

However, from the tone of the post, I think this person once knew scum-bag pretty well and for quite some time.

----------


## Martinco

Well....now I am not so sure.  :Confused: 

I paid Shaun for a BBBEE certificate at the end of last year and have just inquired with my admin people and yes, we have rec'd the document.

Further, I see Shaun comes up frequently on my Skype especially in the evenings and when I spoke to him last, he was recovering from his illness.

His Skype address is: bbbeecps

So, I dunno.

----------


## Martinco

Well....the plot thickens,

He issued me with a bogus certificate and using another company's credentials.

He might be in for a rude surprise !

----------


## ValueAdd

> I do have access to the IP address used to make each post. For the record, the IP address used for ValueAdd's post belongs to Vodacom (umts.vodacom.co.za).
> 
> Of course ValueAdd could be here on holiday...
> or business...
> or...
> 
> Frankly when it comes to *anything* to do with Shaun Higley, nothing would surprise me right now.



Hello Dave, it's me again ValueAdd.

First of all, the reason for putting my location up as Helsinki (and I do not blame you for doubting who I really am), is for this man Shaun Higley not to recgonize me, but seeing that the whole world is looking for the man, I guess it would not make a difference if he knows who I am, although I would not want to come in contact with the man even if you paid me a million dollars. But the reason I was looking for him, I was approached by a close acquaintance who asked me if I knew where Shaun Highley was.  The person was desperate, the same issue - fraud scenario - this time money was involved, and therefore I started to look on Facebook and when I could not see him there I googled his name and stumbled upon a lot of other networking platforms (your site included) where he was even so bold as to plaster his face all over the show, black dyed hair and all.  I do not know what his hair colour is now but way back when when I met him, it was as white as this forum sheet I am typing on.

In a way, the man defrauded me as well.  Let's start from the beginning ...

I met him on a internet dating site back in 2003.  No photo, but something about him attracted me.  His charm, wit, just the way he was using the medium to catch me in his web.  When I finally met him, I was shocked to see that he looked much much older than his 45 years, the first deceit.  But it was not the worst.  He told me he had his own business that he was running, it sounded more like financial services to me but nothing about Labour Law etc. The man lured women in believing he was some kind of tycoon.  But I found and saw for myself that he was living in a bachelor's flat in Durban with a computer and printer sitting in the middel of his living room.  That is where he worked from.  No office.  His car was an old banged up Honda Ballade at that time. 

I decided to end our friendship and a couple of months later he was in this great car accident with the same Honda Ballade, apparently he was engaged to get married with another woman he met on the net.  But it seems she opened her eyes as well.   The man came back into my life and told me on top of the car accident that he had cancer.  I believed him.  Who would not believe somebody and feel sorry for them when they say they have cancer? On top of it he had no place to stay, no car, just a suitcase. He wanted desperately to move in with me. His deceiving ways caught up with me again therefore the friendship did not last and I chased him away.  

The cancer story is what he uses to manipulate people.  He is a real bad man and I truly hope that you guys catch up with him.  I do not even believe that he has all the experience he says he has. 

Well, that is how I know him.  And as you must have gathered by now - I am a woman. I live in JHB.  You should have my email address because I tried to contact you through the administrator when AndyD left his comment about the Helsinki-story.

As for the baddie himself, can you not contact the police on this matter and start an investigation on this man? How long can one person come away by defrauding people in the way he does and also drag other companies into his deceiving scams?  I met him in 2003, so that is 8 years ago.  Who knows how long he has been at his game even before then.

----------

Dave A (21-Jul-11)

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the feedback, ValueAdd.




> How long can one person come away by defrauding people in the way he does and also drag other companies into his deceiving scams?


As long as he (or she) does it in little bites, pretty much for ever it seems.  :Frown:

----------


## ValueAdd

> Thanks for the feedback, ValueAdd.
> 
> 
> As long as he (or she) does it in little bites, pretty much for ever it seems.


Well, I sincerely hope that someone catches up with him soon.  

Good luck.

----------


## Sparks

How difficult can it be to set up a trap and when he shows up make a citizens arrest?

----------


## taken4aride

hi. iv been in contact with shaun recently and he is perfectly fine. 
he is soon to be married to a friend of mine. he has been taking our money and promising to help us with our case. we have hes email address and hes phone numbers and hes physical adress. 
If anybody wants to know please contact me as i am sick of being taken for a ride by a con artist by the name of SHAUN HIGLEY!

----------


## AndyD

You can just post the time and place he's soon to be married. There's a few members who'd be delighted to attend the happy event, toast to his long and fruitful matrimony and wish him all the best on the joyous day......I'm sure.  :Smile:

----------


## taken4aride

Hi. I will post the time and date and place tomorrow where he will be getting married.

----------


## taken4aride

Hi. I posted a comment much earlier in this week about the  " honest " shaun higley. I will tell you his information etc if you want to know.

----------


## taken4aride

Its not that easy actually. The only thing that you can do is take your records to the police and lay a charge against him. If they find it suspicious enough they will open a case and try to get in to contact with the "honest" as he claims to be, Mr higley. There are plenty of people looking for him AND im sure he will get his days. PLENTY OF THEM!

----------


## Saul

who here still looking for this fake lawyer

----------


## Saul

Franschhoek Police station

----------


## Dave A

So is he still scamming his way through life?

----------


## Saul

yip scamming the world away, Dave A you are admin right? cant you reach the people looking for him?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I think that has some ethical and privacy issues.

----------


## Dave A

Anyone that is subscribed to this thread will be notified by email that there have been updates. It's a built-in feature of the platform.

----------


## Saul

perfect thanks

----------


## JS-QTN

> perfect thanks


Yip around 2004 he was doing he's thing in Queenstown as well , took money from me and promised me 600 blank cd's , at the time I owned a computer shop , also hanged around often with the youngsters that worked for me , then one day I went to a call at one of my clients , only to find out they are looking for him too, short after that he pulled a houdini act and he was gone.

----------


## tec0

> Yip around 2004 he was doing he's thing in Queenstown as well , took money from me and promised me 600 blank cd's , at the time I owned a computer shop , also hanged around often with the youngsters that worked for me , then one day I went to a call at one of my clients , only to find out they are looking for him too, short after that he pulled a houdini act and he was gone.


what goes around comes around... he will do well to remember that world is getting smaller and technology is getting smarter...

----------

